
Moving to GraphQL from Soap or REST - m3h
https://blog.apimatic.io/moving-to-graphql-from-soap-or-rest-2383f7dc6523
======
mathfailure
Not worth discussion: this is a paid service with ridiculous limitations (for
$15/mo) one gets support for 'converting' 1 API with 10 endpoints in a team of
up to 2 members.

~~~
m3h
You do not pay for conversion. Transforming API specs from one format to
another is totally free. But APIMatic does offer other services, like SDK Code
Generation and creating API Docs Portal from any API spec format, which is
what the paid tiers are for.

In fact, API Transformer is free service with support included, which I have
not seen other SaaS providers doing.

Disclaimer: I work at APIMatic. :)

